# 10 days and counting!



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Well, my two year hiatus is finally ending. We're leaving for ND on the 25th and I'm not sure who's happier - me or my dog! I know the reports aren't very good, but there are still more sharpies and huns there than in Chattanooga! Really looking forward to getting back out there (seven straight years before missing it last). This forum doesn't seem to be as active as years past so, for the sake of helping me stay sane for the next week and a half, come on and post some pics guys! Birds and dogs both!

BTW, thanks to Dick for the report and input. I also tried to send PMs to Chris Hustad and Nick Simonson, but neither would deliver. Any ideas why? Thanks to all and good luck. See you fellas soon!

Dean


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

He sold the forum.

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=104921


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

D&D, you are going to have fun. If you don't find them at first slide over a ways. It is getting into the season now and they are starting to bunch up so you need a dog with a light touch as far as crowding (wish I had one).


----------

